# Intro - hello!



## LKBrisbane (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, my name is Lauren. I have a 13-yr-old cat named Brutus (named by the shelter I adopted him from when he was 3). It's a suitable name as he is a very big boy. I live in Brisbane, Australia (and I LOVE cats).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


He's gorgeous, is he polydactyl??


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That is one regal-looking cat. Very striking.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Such soulful eyes, I see the age and wisdom. A beauty! Welcome!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Very handsome fellow!!....maybe British Shorthair in his background? with that beautiful plush coat, rounded face and typical ear set, and his beautiful blue coat---a common colour for BSHs.


----------



## johnnyur (Jun 14, 2018)

Wowww, he's stunning!


----------



## LKBrisbane (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind comments! 

He is not polydactyl, although thank you for asking because now I know what that means ?

I’m not sure about British Short-hair in his background but agree he sure looks like one. I have a theory he might have some Chartreux in him (even though I know it’s unlikely really given they are so rare here). He was found wandering in a forested area so no one knows where he came from or if was dumped/ran away.


----------

